

Hazlett on Apple vs. Google rivalry [EconTalk] - yagibear
http://files.libertyfund.org/econtalk/y2010/Hazlettapplevgoogle.mp3

======
yagibear
Summary: Thomas Hazlett of George Mason University talks with EconTalk host
Russ Roberts about the growing rivalry between Apple and Google. It is
commonly argued that Apple with its closed platform and tight control from the
top via Steve Jobs is making the same mistake it made in its earlier
competition with Microsoft. Google on the other hand is lauded for its open
platform and leveraging of a large number of suppliers for its Android phone,
for example. Hazlett, drawing on his recent article in the Financial Times,
argues that these arguments fail to recognize the different competitive
advantages of Apple and Google and the implications of those advantages for
the companies' respective strategies. The conversation concludes with a
discussion of the move to application-based web browsing such as Facebook,
Twitter, and the implications for Google.

